# Comp on sunday !1!



## jun349 (Nov 25, 2022)

This is just somthing i want you to know

Comp website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OakvilleFallB2022
wish me luck pls


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 25, 2022)

Good Luck, What's your goal?


----------



## Burrito (Nov 26, 2022)

jun349 said:


> This is just somthing i want you to know
> 
> Comp website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OakvilleFallB2022
> wish me luck pls


I’m going to fall A rn!! Good luck man!


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 26, 2022)

Good luck


----------

